# ventilation systems



## ApocAndy (Aug 2, 2012)

Hey everyone, new to the site. I was just wondering if anyone knows what to do for ventilation systems in the event of nuclear attack?


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

see if this works for ya

http://www.oism.org/nwss/s73p937.htm


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

ApocAndy said:


> Hey everyone, new to the site. I was just wondering if anyone knows what to do for ventilation systems in the event of nuclear attack?


 This works for me...


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Say you had a buried shipping container. I know you can do the manual hand pump ventilation or even hook it up to a bike but if you didnt want to do that how would you power your ventilation? I thought of the solar/wind but that seems easily disabled by outside threats. It doesnt seem to be advisable to run a generator in the unit due to killing yourself on fumes. I havent been able to come up with an easy answer. Probably should have started my own thread on this but I guess Ill just ask here.


----------



## ApocAndy (Aug 2, 2012)

Genevieve, thank you I'll read through this.


----------



## ApocAndy (Aug 2, 2012)

Bunkerbob thank you also, I like hue your system is set up. Looks pretty legit.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> Say you had a buried shipping container. I know you can do the manual hand pump ventilation or even hook it up to a bike but if you didnt want to do that how would you power your ventilation? I thought of the solar/wind but that seems easily disabled by outside threats. It doesnt seem to be advisable to run a generator in the unit due to killing yourself on fumes. I havent been able to come up with an easy answer. Probably should have started my own thread on this but I guess Ill just ask here.


 This is my shelters version, with a closed loop CO2 scrubber(system can be isolated from the outside)...


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

bunkerbob said:


> This is my shelters version, with a closed loop CO2 scrubber(system can be isolated from the outside)...


If there is no power, how often does a person have to operate that crank to change the air? A battery operated CO2 sensor would be a necessity.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

bunkerbob said:


> This is my shelters version, with a closed loop CO2 scrubber(system can be isolated from the outside)...


That looks squared away. Do you have any ideas on how to power it so the hand crank is just a back up? Th only thing I can think of is a seperate well ventillated room with a generator connected to a buried fuel tank. Stocking fuel and generator parts would get kind of pricey thougg. If you jerry rigged the crank to a bicycle about how often do you think you would have to pedal to keep breathing in what size shelter?


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

tenOC said:


> If there is no power, how often does a person have to operate that crank to change the air? A battery operated CO2 sensor would be a necessity.


I have that covered with this continous reading CO2 monitor with alarm and relay to turn on powered vent unit. It runs on 12vdc. The scrubber removes quite a bit of CO2 when necessary and the O2 bottle will replenish. A 80cf O2 bottle is ready to be lowered in shortly.

BB


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> That looks squared away. Do you have any ideas on how to power it so the hand crank is just a back up? Th only thing I can think of is a seperate well ventillated room with a generator connected to a buried fuel tank. Stocking fuel and generator parts would get kind of pricey thougg. If you jerry rigged the crank to a bicycle about how often do you think you would have to pedal to keep breathing in what size shelter?


 The photo shows a powered fan unit and there is one on the air exit side also. The Buffalo hand cranked pump is from a 80 man shelter and my 4 year old grandson loves to crank it.
I not only live off-grid but have multiple back-up power options to maintain the batteries in the 'pit'. I can turn on a 12kw propane genset(500gal reserve tank) from the 'pit' if necessary. The 'pit' has it's own battery supply with two inverters.
I've been working on a exercycle and mounting an alternator on it for even more redundancy.
Believe me I have been working on this for a long time and have done extensive research into all aspects, you might like to look at my older posts.

BB


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

bunkerbob said:


> The photo shows a powered fan unit and there is one on the air exit side also. The Buffalo hand cranked pump is from a 80 man shelter and my 4 year old grandson loves to crank it.
> I not only live off-grid but have multiple back-up power options to maintain the batteries in the 'pit'. I can turn on a 12kw propane genset(500gal reserve tank) from the 'pit' if necessary. The 'pit' has it's own battery supply with two inverters.
> I've been working on a exercycle and mounting an alternator on it for even more redundancy.
> Believe me I have been working on this for a long time and have done extensive research into all aspects, you might like to look at my older posts.
> ...


Ill have to do that. Sounds like an awesome back up plan. When I graduate and have a spot to do such a thing Im gonna be askin a few how to q's if you dont mind. Ill read the posts first so you dont have to repeat yourself too often.  Thanks for sharing your ideas. I lay awake at night thinking about how to do this stuff.


----------



## ApocAndy (Aug 2, 2012)

Thank you all this is great info. You are all a big bag of help.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> Ill have to do that. Sounds like an awesome back up plan. When I graduate and have a spot to do such a thing Im gonna be askin a few how to q's if you dont mind. Ill read the posts first so you dont have to repeat yourself too often.  Thanks for sharing your ideas. I lay awake at night thinking about how to do this stuff.


 By the way I like your signature concerning Atlas Shrugged:2thumb: fantastic book.


----------

